# Election Night Pick Up Rally...



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it was a historic night last night, I think most all would agree. We spent most of our evening at the Stately Wolfwood mansion and watched the returns come in with half a dozen other Friends.

There was Pizza, and ordervy things, beer, cookies and of course the mayhem and such involved when I get within so many feet of Judi, or Kathy for that matter.

If I remember correctly a heated debate ensued between Judi and my DW Tina over whether Tina was going to leave me at Judi's or take me home. Judi was adamant..she didn't want me...DW was adamant too. I told the two of them I was going to hitch up the Outback and set up camp at the Plant. Sheesh!

Anyway everybody had fun.....except for the pizza delivery guy. apparently his "GPS" doesn't find addresses very well. Kathy went out in to the yard to help guide the poor guy in. We were this close to lighting a bonfire to give him a clue.

Oh and there was talk about having some fireworks to celebrate but uh..well after the "Heat Seeking Wolfie missile incident" it was decided against.

There was tamer fare to be had. All in all it was a great night. And what night isn't at Wolfwoods!

Till next time....

Outbackerman


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Well, it was a historic night last night, I think most all would agree. We spent most of our evening at the Sately Wolfwood mansion and watched the returns come in with half a dozen other freinds.
> 
> There was Pizza, and ordervy things, beer, cookies and of course the mayhem and such involved when I get within so many feet of Judi, or Kathy for that matter.
> 
> ...


They didn't want you to stay Eric? Pity...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Well, it was a historic night last night, I think most all would agree. We spent most of our evening at the Sately Wolfwood mansion and watched the returns come in with half a dozen other freinds.
> 
> There was Pizza, and ordervy things, beer, cookies and of course the mayhem and such involved when I get within so many feet of Judi, or Kathy for that matter.
> 
> ...


They didn't want you to stay Eric? Pity...









[/quote]

Well..as history has proved..it can be hazardous having me around. if you haven't seen it check out "Heat seeking Wolfie Missile incident" Link. It kinda explains things.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The link is fixed.....Sorry!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> The link is fixed.....Sorry!


That's OK...I remember the story.
does it make you feel like John Sununu?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> The link is fixed.....Sorry!


That's OK...I remember the story.
does it make you feel like John Sununu?








[/quote]

Yeah.....i guess so. Just not as arrogant....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> .... Kathy went out in to the yard to help guide the poor guy in. We were this close to lighting a bonfire to give him a clue.
> ...


I would have thought that you and flammable materials were not allowed within 100 ft of each other while at Wolfwood!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> .... Kathy went out in to the yard to help guide the poor guy in. We were this close to lighting a bonfire to give him a clue.
> ...


I would have thought that you and flammable materials were not allowed within 100 ft of each other while at Wolfwood!








[/quote]

Time clouds the memory sometimes. It's hard to believe. You know Wolfie, she's got a mind like a steel trap! Maybe she's just a trusting individual...... Maybe there was enough beer involved that she forgot?







Maybe there is some residual dain bramage from the events of the past few years....







could be the beer..... Did I tell you about that blueberry beer she tried to poison me with?









Deep down in there some where I think that she really wants to give me a second chance. I think she likes the advercity.....I mean, how many people have had thier Outback wrapped in Caution tape? Their staff captured.... Dressed up in costume to get it on in a mock sword fight...What kind of person does that?!! I (we) accidently BURNED her house down on Outbackers! Okay so it turned out to be thier neighbors house.....

But if you think about it.....I don't know why ANYONE would have me over! Flammable material or not.....









Shucks...I give myself the creeps sometimes...Brrr!!

Of course you know she'll see this and I'll get what's coming to me.

Wait a minute maybe I am the one that has issues.....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.









.

.

.

.

.

Nahhhh....it's Wolfie....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> ...
> Wait a minute maybe I am the one that has issues.....
> 
> ....
> ...


Oh, I'm sure you are right Eric, it COULDN'T be you!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Did I tell you about that blueberry beer she tried to poison me with?


Oh no, not the blueberry beer. That is the worst stuff I have ever tasted...







Our last camping trip a friend (now former due to this incident) tried to kill me with that stuff.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> .... Kathy went out in to the yard to help guide the poor guy in. We were this close to lighting a bonfire to give him a clue.
> ...


I would have thought that you and flammable materials were not allowed within 100 ft of each other while at Wolfwood!








[/quote]
Nathan, you might have noticed that he said (actually, I can't believe he's saying ANYTHING - - - again!














You'd think maybe the boy would learn!!







), but he said "there was _talk_ of fireworks" and "we were _this close_..." Trust me - when Kathy suggested getting fireworks for last night, I reminded her that Eric would be there. Her response was simply, "Good point". Rest assured that there were NO flammable materials available to him. In fact, he wasn't even allowed to touch the paper-poppers that _SOUND_ like fireworks and the 3-Alarm Chicken Wings were sent home with him to be eaten NOT at Wolfwood!!!!

*100ft? * Guess again!!! The *200 ft* from the pond edge (were he lit those June missiles) to the house (which somehow, thank god, avoided coming in contact with those missiles) seemed to be ample - tho' minimum - distance - _THAT_ day. Going forward, Eric is restricted to missile launching at _HIS_ house - 6 *MILES* away. We *should* be safe









-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

So, Eric......

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

When ya' bringing your TT over for winter storage


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> .... Kathy went out in to the yard to help guide the poor guy in. We were this close to lighting a bonfire to give him a clue.
> ...


I would have thought that you and flammable materials were not allowed within 100 ft of each other while at Wolfwood!








[/quote]
Nathan, you might have noticed that he said (actually, I can't believe he's saying ANYTHING - - - again!














You'd think maybe the boy would learn!!







), but he said "there was _talk_ of fireworks" and "we were _this close_..." Trust me - when Kathy suggested getting fireworks for last night, I reminded her that Eric would be there. Her response was simply, "Good point". Rest assured that there were NO flammable materials available to him. In fact, he wasn't even allowed to touch the paper-poppers that _SOUND_ like fireworks and the 3-Alarm Chicken Wings were sent home with him to be eaten NOT at Wolfwood!!!!

*100ft? * Guess again!!! The *200 ft* from the pond edge (were he lit those June missiles) to the house (which somehow, thank god, avoided coming in contact with those missiles) seemed to be ample - tho' minimum - distance - _THAT_ day. Going forward, Eric is restricted to missile launching at _HIS_ house - 6 *MILES* away. We *should* be safe









-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

So, Eric......

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

When ya' bringing your TT over for winter storage








[/quote]
Yes,Eric ...when ARE you bringing my winter den over? Hmmmm?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ... Going forward, Eric is restricted to missile launching at _HIS_ house - 6 *MILES* away. We *should* be safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, 6 miles huh?

Isn't Eric employed in the Nuclear industry...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> ... Going forward, Eric is restricted to missile launching at _HIS_ house - 6 *MILES* away. We *should* be safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, 6 miles huh?

Isn't Eric employed in the Nuclear industry...








[/quote]

That's the rumor....at least, he said he was







but, then, Eric has said alot of things that stand in question







He did leave with a pocket full of noisemakers and "poppers". Poppers which, btw, do have caps or blackpowder or something like that in them. _I[F/i] those poppers were still in his coat pocket when he got to "work" this morning....well.....I understand the security guys at Seabrook aren't known for their senses of humor...._


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I prefer my poppers breaded, stuffed with mozzarella....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am 2.3 miles from Wolfie. Only one third of the "safety margin" she thought she had..... Of course as long as I have wheels, feet or even fingernails to drag myself along with she's never really quite safe.....

Heh

Heh

Heh!

Oh and Staff............Don't even think about it!

(DR. Evil) I have begun the assembly process of my Super Mega Popper. I estimate I will need about 10,000 of them to finish it, but when I am done, the evil paper mache tendrils will cover Wolfwood in a multi-colored blanket causing mayhem and confusion in only the way popper tendrils can!

MMMMMWWWWWHA Ha Ha HA!.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just remember where the leopards, wolves, and guard pigeon live !!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Just remember where the leopards, wolves, and guard pigeon live !!!


 A minor inconvenience.......

BTW thank you and Kathy for a good time November 4th. It's always a good time to visit Wolfwood.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Now back to my Super Mega Popper launch.......thingy......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would just like to take a moment, and stand in Eric's defense.

Now, I'll agree, there has been an unfortunate incident or two.

Yes he burned down the neighbors house, but it was only after flattening the Wolfwood estate with a D-10 Cat, and he needed the light to survey the damage.

Sure he got himself into that unfortunate 'Rumble in the Jungle' thing, and embarrassed not only himself, but the entire gender.

And, yes, yours truly is still wanted in Eastern Washington due to a totally trumped up charge of watermelon thievery that traces directly back to Eric.

But in spite of all of that, Eric really is a nice guy.

Really

A nice... sociopathic... backstabbing... masochistic... arsonist.... kind of guy.

And I am proud to call him friend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

guard pigeon live !!!









[/quote]

Guard Pigeon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gee. This thread sure does bring back some memories.
A few Eric Oldies but Goodies (feel free to add your own)...














































Good times!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> > ...guard pigeon live !!!
> 
> 
> Guard Pigeon.


Laugh - go ahead. But the FedEx guy, Natural Gas guy, and US Mail person didn't quite see the humor when they (separately) entered The Kingdom of Pigeon (the "garage", to the uninformed). Each had entered the "garage" to make their delivery and, out of nowhere, they were SWOOPED from the ceiling by giant, beating wings. I can only imagine the surprise _that_ must have been







but - hey - I''' presume they didn't knocked on the outside door first and she _is_ entitled to her privacy, yanno









(Likewise, Eric arrived the other night and announced that he, too, had been 'swooped". Good girl, Magellan. You just keep doing your job!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would just like to take a moment, and stand in Eric's defense. *WILL YOU NEVER LEARN ?????*
> 
> Now, I'll agree, there has been an unfortunate incident or two. *"Unfortunate"..........rrrrriiiiggggggghhhhhhhhttttttt. You took that quote right out of the Police Report and Insurance Claim, didn't you??*
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

(Likewise, Eric arrived the other night and announced that he, too, had been 'swooped". Good girl, Magellan. You just keep doing your job!)
[/quote]

OK...so now you have your own Air Force????
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> > (Likewise, Eric arrived the other night and announced that he, too, had been 'swooped". Good girl, Magellan. You just keep doing your job!)
> 
> 
> OK...so now you have your own Air Force????
> Bob


OK.









So much for "Army of One"...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would just like to take a moment, and stand in Eric's defense.
> 
> Now, I'll agree, there has been an unfortunate incident or two.
> 
> ...


 Err. Ahhhh....Thanks Doug...... I think...... hee hee heeee!!


----------

